# Alternative to Toms Aqualifter?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I having ongoing issues with two Aqualifters, time to move on. Looking for advice on what to use.

This is to pump top up water from a 2.5 gallon reservoir to a 20 gallon reef (so pretty 'light duty') I suppose.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

i use this - eheim compact 300 - 80 gph

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378118491/p17574840.html


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks - with my reservoir being so small I was hoping for an out of water pump but I'll probably try this - fits the budget nicely.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just about to post the same thing when I saw this. Hate the aqualifters, Ive cleaned them, replaced the diaphragms, bought new ones, but they seem to just crap out after a few months. Other dosing pumps are pricey, I think i'll try this little eheim too.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

darcyr said:


> I was just about to post the same thing when I saw this. Hate the aqualifters, Ive cleaned them, replaced the diaphragms, bought new ones, but they seem to just crap out after a few months. Other dosing pumps are pricey, I think i'll try this little eheim too.


Tell me about it - like there's just something inherently 'wrong' or poorly designed with the aqualifters. You have to clean them, replace pieces - everything works fine, next day you're back to square one.

These have a pretty decent reputation so I always thought it was a user issue - which led to countless hours playing around with these, buying back ups, doing side by side comparison etc - what a frustrating time.


----------

